# Devils Lake Fishing Report 12/23



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Ice conditions have improved on Devils Lake. Ice in most places is around 10-
14 inches but areas remain with only around 8. A few anglers are driving on 
some of the smaller bays, but we still don?t recommend vehicle traffic. Atv?s 
and snowmobiles should be safe, but caution needs to be exercises around 
pressure ridges and cracks. Walleye and pike fishing have been fair to good, 
but perch fishing remains quite slow. The better walleye areas have been 
Wolfords Bay, the north end of Six Mile Bay, Doc Hagens, Mission Bay, Rocky 
Point, and the north end of Creel. Anglers are using buckshot spoons, forage 
minnows, sonars, and jigging raps tipped with minnows. Pike fishing?s been 
good in Wolfords Bay and the north end of Six Mile Bay. Anglers are also 
reporting some good fishing in Sweetwater/Morrison, but it?s also been spotty 
at times. Herring or smelt with tip-ups is working the best for pike. A few 
perch are being caught around the mouth of Creel Bay, the Dome house, the 
Towers area, and in East Devils Lake. While the size is nice, most anglers are 
catching only a few. Good Luck and we wish everyone a Merry Christmas!!!


----------

